# Quick one of some CCC products



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Ive been trying out a few new manufacturers recently and Concours car care are one of them.

1st one being the trim on my van, its a mk1 berlingo so has quite a lot of black plastic.

Brightyre was used which is actually for tyres but the guys at ccc said it can be used on trim as well.









little video


Also on my friends 61 plate corsa

before










after










really repels the water and leaves a nice natural finish.

Also tried there *AIO Gold rush* on the corsa to see how it goes on. 
Left a cracking shine and really and i mean really easy to apply and buff off. 
This one would be perfect for a top up as i think it contains carnauba.



















Now i know its a new car so was a fairly easy test but im doing our c30 with it soon to see how it works on older paint :thumb:

Next was there *pink champagne shampoo* (dont have any pics of this)

Created a really nice solution for washing, didnt dry out to quick even in winter sun. Left a nice finish on my dads mazda 6 mps.




























This was just a wash and dry. Brightyre on the tyres.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job Chris

Thanks for posting bud

Lee
www.concourscarcare.com
Concours Car Care LTD
07715 358 209


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

The Brightire product looks great stuff for the trim :thumb: 

Video is a great idea to see it in action


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Ive tried a lot of different products on this trim and they all seem to wash off or stain with water. This one is a week old now and hasnt done either. I know there are others like c4 but the price puts me off. 

This is the finish ive been after for a reasonable price


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I think I need to up the price lol


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like some good products. The mazda 6 looks great.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Concours CC said:


> I think I need to up the price lol


if you could just wait until ive ordered a load please ha
:lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm

Ok i'll wait :lol:


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Might have to order some for the trim on my van, Looks very good.
Is it liquid or more gel type formula? Thanks


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Products are looking good, the Brightyre looks impressive :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

nice one mate.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

stuart5760 said:


> Might have to order some for the trim on my van, Looks very good.
> Is it liquid or more gel type formula? Thanks


its a liquid type, on a black foam applicator type it goes a long way!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

For multi use - I use a brush and a 5 ltr tub that I cut out so it's like a paint tray


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh and there's a 10% discount for DW members - Pm me and ill give you the code


----------



## maverick2702 (Feb 21, 2011)

i keep hearing good things about these Concours car care products think i'm gonna have to give them a try very soon see if there as good as they say they are!


----------



## maverick2702 (Feb 21, 2011)

what i'm really looking for is a decent window cleaner that doesnt smear when you use it, i've used loads and they all smear or dont do what they should do Concours Car Care do a window cleaner and if so is it any good?


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

maverick2702 said:


> what i'm really looking for is a decent window cleaner that doesnt smear when you use it, i've used loads and they all smear or dont do what they should do Concours Car Care do a window cleaner and if so is it any good?


i used the glass cleaner today and was very impressed i normally use ag but will be changing that. its called crystal clear

Very good

:driver:


----------



## maverick2702 (Feb 21, 2011)

is there any other notible products from them i should be aware of then?


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Used brightyre a while back and got good results (Hope you don't mind Chris posting some pic's)

Before









Close up









One thin coat applied


















Two coats applied


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice Ad


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

wish i had the money to get the concours collection.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

CJ1985 said:


> wish i had the money to get the concours collection.


10% off might help


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice details there, i do like the new corsas, black and black go well.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Nice details there, i do like the new corsas, black and black go well.


I agree

Cracking little cars these


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

SarahAnn said:


> The Brightire product looks great stuff for the trim :thumb:
> 
> Video is a great idea to see it in action


I agree.

Just what I am looking for, and to not need to use two separate products is ideal!

Chris


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

what's the bright tyre like when tyres drove into kurb edgeing's.If you lived on our street you would understand


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

That was my thoughts. Might be pricier than somebut it's doing 2 jobs! Whats all the drama about in detailing chat?


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just ordered some Gold Rush and Brightyre for my silver fiesta will let you know what its like


----------

